# Ideas for keeping flies off open wounds??



## seabsicuit2 (28 August 2010)

Any bright ideas anyone for keeping the flies off two v. large open wounds on the hindquarters/rump? Obv cant put a fly sheet on, tried smothering fly spray around the wounds but that doesnt work...


----------



## hannah28 (28 August 2010)

can you put anything on it ? creams i mean ?
i would suggest green gels/oils its really thick and 
wont come of--
http://www.hyperdrug.co.uk/prodinfo.asp?number=PETGREENGE&Variation=


----------



## Cuffey (28 August 2010)

Really depends how big wounds--may need to get vet advise
Both these work on minor wounds

Tar Plaster spray used for cuts sustained when sheep are clipped etc
Battles yellow Summer Fly Cream


----------



## lauraallen (28 August 2010)

Have you tried Vaseline?


----------



## sam72431 (28 August 2010)

Carr day and martin protection plus is really good, it says on the tub it is suitable for putting on wounds. mud fever etc, its is slightly thicker than vaseline i use it all the time its brilliant, it has a citronells type smell to it but it doesnt sting if you put it on an open wound (i've put it on a cut on myself just to check)


----------



## sam72431 (28 August 2010)

http://www.stockleyonline.co.uk/cat....html?osCsid=17ef54b1dd5abb6795b54c0bc571d15e


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (28 August 2010)

Manuka honey 10+ - will help heal the wounds as well as keeping the flies off.


----------



## xloopylozzax (28 August 2010)

plain old sudocreme?


----------



## guesstimation (28 August 2010)

It will depend on the wound but I find Red Horse Products Honeyheal very good as it provides a think layer that dries and keeps the flies off completely


----------



## Passtheshampoo (28 August 2010)

I used Equigel last summer when my youngster was having sarcoid treatment and was left with open wounds. It's a thick red gel in a white pot which smells of citronella. I got mine direct from the vets but I'm sure you could get something similar.


----------



## Tnavas (28 August 2010)

Salt directly onto wound or Active Manuka Honey


----------



## flying solo (28 August 2010)

My vet gave me bright yellow anti-septic cream (dyed everything it touched, including my lovely white pony!) It never had a name on the container but worked fantastically - he had bites 5" long and very deep when we had really hot weather.

Good luck on finding something suitable


----------



## liannexsx (28 August 2010)

i'd used summer fly cream, its the bright yellow stuff that stains everything but its magic and inexpensive


----------



## Britestar (29 August 2010)

Melolin held on with duck tape. Works everytime.

Salt on an open wound????


----------



## Baileyhoss (29 August 2010)

does duck tape work?  straight onto their coat?


----------



## el_Snowflakes (29 August 2010)

summer fly cream (the yellow stuff)??


----------



## Spit That Out (29 August 2010)

Evelyn said:



			Salt directly onto wound or Active Manuka Honey
		
Click to expand...

Salt - OUCH 

Maybe diluted to wash out the wound...it's not a slug it's an open wound!!!

Is your horses stabled? Only i know there are quite allot of beddings out there that have products in them to keep flies down. just a thought.

Can you put something like Dermoline or Sudocream on the wound. They are antiseptic and thick enough to stay put?

Manuka Honey is meant to be quite good (as Evelyn above) and others have already mentioned and is quite cheap.


----------



## seabsicuit2 (29 August 2010)

Wow thank you for all the replies/advice everyone!!

The wounds are HUGE and very open/gory, right down to the finer muscles on both sides of the hindquarters, hence asking for advice. Horse has to be kept moving thats why I want to keep it out in a pen, just dont want the flies feasting on it all day. 
There's a few things here that I will try- thank you!


----------



## JoWoodhead (30 August 2010)

Been watching this forum for six years and this is the first time I have posted. 

I would like to pass on some advice that was given to me just a few weeks ago by a farmer (female) who learnt it from an old shepherd. I have found it invaluable in keeping flies off wounds.

He recommended a soft piece of cotton of suitable size and get some 'Copydex' and paste it round the edges of the cotton. It stays in place for a week or more and really sticks to the hair.  It is also mobile (stretchy) and my horse doesn't mind it.

I have used it to protect the delicate skin after wounds, sarcoid treatment etc., and it means you can provide a fly free environment for the wound to heal.

Just thought I would like to pass this piece of advice on to anyone who has a wound in a difficult place that you cant wrap with bandages - in my case keeping flies off healing sarcoids in my mare's genitalia area. 

It was a revelation to me. So I hope someone else (and their horse) can benefit from this advice.
Just use the softest cotton as well as Copydex


----------



## Tnavas (30 August 2010)

Britestar said:



			Melolin held on with duck tape. Works everytime.

Salt on an open wound????
		
Click to expand...

It was my vet who initially suggested this after Dove ripped her chest open - 3 corner tear which couldn't be stitched.

Place salt in the palm of your hand add a drop of sterile water - sticks better if slightly damp and press on the wound, may sting momentarily but wears off very fast. Flies stay off and the wound heals fast - the tear on Dove was completely unnoticable once healed over. 

I only use saline to wash wounds with and salt to put over wounds or Active Manuka Honey which is excellent. 

The photos below were Photo 1 the initial injury, Photo 2 A few days after the vet had been let loose on the wound Photo 3 Five weeks after the injury with the owner using saline to clean and Active Manuka Honey to heal


----------



## only_me (30 August 2010)

Honey works wonders


----------



## EPRider (30 August 2010)

The vet gave me a can of Aluspray for a nasty unstichable wound.  A bright silver aluminium patch kept the flies away and it moved with the horse.


----------



## SO1 (30 August 2010)

i also got alu-spray for my pony's hock wound from my vet as well and he is out 24/7. seems to be good product.


----------



## criso (31 August 2010)

This stuff.

http://www.jljhealthcare.com/shop/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=3

Vet gave it to me when mine cut himself on the side of the head and had staples in.  It stayed on when he rolled and rubbed his head in the mud and played with his friends.
Still use whatever spray, cream etc you prefer but put this over the top loosely to keep it clean.

Liked it so much i ordered another roll to keep in my first aid kit.


----------



## Shysmum (31 August 2010)

Tea Tree Oil - you can get it in a spray that's fab - works a treat


----------



## BARNDOOR (24 September 2011)

well horse wound spray 
well-animal-uk.com


----------

